# After playing guitar nearly 8 years, is it a bad idea to take up drums?



## Fenrisulfr (Jul 27, 2010)

Hey guys,

I've recently returned from the military and I'm looking to buy back into my gear like I had before I left. I had been (and still consider myself) a guitarist. I had a pretty hefty list of gear I used and I had been band hopping for a bit as a guitarist. I enjoy guitar still no doubt.. but I've had the same thought for quite some time. I want to invest some time and become a drummer.

I don't know how daft all of this may be or sound though.. I've spent countless hours on guitar and played many many shows with a handful of bands. This has kind of got me in the good zone of my guitar playing and I'm proud of it.

Yet I'm tired of the constant search for a decent drummer, and the mass amounts of guitarists that flood my area and areas nearby.

I'm hoping to actually do something with music.. if luck allows that is.. and I don't want to waste time trying to get into drummer full fledged if it seems to be a bad idea. I'm about to come into a bit of cash around 1500 dollars.. and I was thinking of getting an electric kit of some sort to practice daily and relentlessly on.. then upgrading to an acoustic kit the following semester of school.

I have the devotion and drive to do well.. but id be teaching myself.. and god only knows how long it would take to be show/metal ready.

Any words of wisdom or tips? Electric kit a bad idea to start on? It'll be best for my current practice situations.. or should I just suck it up and stay a guitarist at 20 years and continue on?


----------



## BigPhi84 (Jul 27, 2010)

I started out playing guitar, then in college, I switched to drums. Now, I play both. I don't see any problem with you learning to play drums, as long as you get a good private lessons instructor to teach you proper hand technique. (This is super important as you can do long term damage to your hands, fingers, and wrists if you try to learn by yourself.) Try to learn both Traditional and Matched Grip. Figure out which one you like better down the road. Buy a ton of drumsticks and try them all out before you stay with one size (kinda like guitar picks... different sizes have different sounds and accel at different things). Learn how to play with dynamics. Don't beat the shit out of the drums. Learn how to arrange your toms and cymbals in an ergonomic fashion (which means no super low toms and super high cymbals, insert-core kiddies!). Invest in some good hearing protection. Since the instrument is only a couple feet away from you head, the dB level is deceptively loud. My hearing in my right ear is shot from the China cymbal I had next to my ride. I wish someone would have told me about the hearing loss/damage. Once you lose it, you can never get it back. Let me know if you need any help in selecting drums/cymbals/sticks/thrones/etc.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 27, 2010)

Broadening your understanding of rhythms, how they apply to guitar and will probably triple your compositional skills?

Yeah, it does sound like a bad idea.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jul 27, 2010)

learning something new is never a bad idea in my book, plus it will make you more rounded


----------



## AcousticMinja (Jul 27, 2010)

Start with an acoustic set. The feel is very different than an electric kit(my drummer tells me at least)...well, unless you're willing to dish out 5 grand for one of those crazy yamaha ones that use real drum heads.
However, it is a very good idea. Actually, I want to take up drums someday as well, and so does the other guitarist of my band. It's a cool instrument to learn and on top of that, when you get good, you can always be a one man band! You won't have to program drums either, you could just write your own stuff. Go for it!


----------



## BigPhi84 (Jul 27, 2010)

Yeah, the rebound on electric drums is completely different than acoustic drums. Build your technique on a traditional set. If you want electric sounds, consider adding triggers. Oh, and another big one... don't start with a double-bass pedal. Learn how to effectively play with a single bass drum first, and then a year or two down the road, you can release the Euro-Metal Double Bass Attack!


----------



## Fenrisulfr (Jul 28, 2010)

Well it seems to be a good idea on paper!

Starting on acoustic kit may be a little hard due to my areas to practice honestly.. and that may also cut back on practice time.

I'm hoping it would all end up being a good investment.. I want to start playing shows again sometime soon and it seems it would be a few years before I could even do that! Egh.

I was hoping a few months of solid practice and what not would get me somewhere close to having all the basics and a few advanced techniques down..

Honestly, as good as it all may be for me and for my ability to find people to play with, I fear it may be for the wrong reasons/out of impatience right now. It may be better to work on down the road after I have some guitar gear and I can practice both.


----------



## Demeyes (Jul 28, 2010)

It's a great idea to start playing drums. It's a great way to expand your horizons as a musician. Your timing will improve a great deal as will your appreciation of where the different instruments are important in good songwriting.
I would recommend getting a cheap acoustic kit and an electric one. You don't need to break the bank with the acoustic one. Something like a used pearl export should serve you well for getting a feel for acoustic drums and for using to jam with other people. I think if you are really serious then you should get an electric kit too. Here it's important to get a good module and preferably mesh heads instead of pads. 
The reason I think you should have an electric kit is, you can practice everyday for as long as you want. Drums are super loud and unless you live in the middle of nowhere by yourself, you will annoy other people by playing them. I think with a few lessons to get you started and reading up a lot of tutorials and youtube, you could become a reasonable drummer in a year. The big thing is regular practice which most drummers can't get on their acoustic kits. If you had the chance to play for 30 mins+ everday you will improve pretty quickly and pick up the basics fast, especially since as a guitarist you will have a good knowledge of timing and have a decent sense of rhythm.


----------



## Rev2010 (Jul 28, 2010)

First I have to give one bit of advice... the electronic kit is a *great* idea! There are many that are purists and will tell you to stay away, stick with acoustic, etc. In reality though electronic kits are becoming much more commonplace than ever before. I've read countless stories on the V-Drums forum from drummers saying clubs in their areas are now only allowing E-kits since they need to be able to control the volume whereas acoustic kits are very loud. Then there's the volume at home, you won't disturb the neighbors unless you want to (with a drum amp).

In addition to all this you can change kits and also use unique sounds you can't get with acoustic kits. Lastly... you'll protect your hearing. As for whether this is a good idea... that all depends. You might suck ass at drums for all you know. Having each limb move independently playing different things at different timings is not easy at all. But hey, my drummer always tells me _he_ can't understand how I can manage to play guitar. So who knows.

However, I see where your frustrations lay, I sooo do. It's truly hard to find other band members. Luckily I have a drummer (but that's all). But honestly... I would not switch instruments just so I could secure some form of position in a band. And there is a huge difference in writing and input. I as a guitarist write the real meat of the song. I'm not in any way whatsoever downplaying the role of drums, trust me I am NOT! But the song writing of a guitarist is way different than the drummer coming up with the drum parts.

BTW, this kit is a great value for the money:

http://drums-percussion.musiciansfriend.com/product/Alesis-DM10-Studio-Drum-Kit?sku=712761

I have the Alesis Pro version but got it when it was $500 less. This kit is a good deal and offers a lot. The Roland and Yamaha kit's are great as well, if not better in some regards but at higher price tag with less offerings.


Rev.


----------



## Rev2010 (Jul 28, 2010)

AcousticMinja said:


> Start with an acoustic set. The feel is very different than an electric kit(my drummer tells me at least)...well, unless you're willing to dish out 5 grand for one of those crazy yamaha ones that use real drum heads.



Just to correct, Roland and Yamaha do not have any kits that use real mylar heads. The only major companies that offer real head E-kits at this time are Alesis and Pearl. Of course, there are some small electronic trigger companies that offer triggers with mylar heads but these are relatively small brands.


Rev.


----------



## GalacticDeath (Aug 6, 2010)

I think it sounds like a great idea. I definitely get where you're coming from. Around here there's a bunch of guitarists and few of everything else. I started playing drums about 7 months ago, I only practice about 30 min a day, compared to 2-3 hours a day of guitar, but I think I'm doing pretty well. I'm in a band now as a drummer with some friends. Funny thing is, I can play guitar better than the 3 guitarists in my band hahaha.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Aug 9, 2010)

Nah, man. Its a great idea. I've been playing guitar now for ten years, and I've played with some very talented drummers, picking up what I can along the way. I have no formal drum training, but I'm about to get a kit for myself to start practicing and build my drumming abilities. I want to record drums for my own material and demos for my band. I also hate programming drums


----------



## Smugglar (Sep 5, 2010)

cwhitey2 said:


> learning something new is never a bad idea in my book, plus it will make you more rounded



====================


This quote and the many more that followed reinforcing this as a positive thing are right . 

I play drums as well as several other instruments and the more you know and learn then more you have to offer to anyone listening to you whether it's some other musician in a singular room or in front of an audience .

I just read an interview that { Premier Guitar's }

interviewer " Oscar Jordan "

Asked [ Charlie Hunter ] a few questions bout dis and dat including guitarist who seek out Charlies unique 8 string guitar stuff .

below is an excerpt :

*[ Oscar Jordan : 

Do you think guitar players would be better guitarists if they played drums? *

Charlie Hunter : 

Oh yeah. I think that its an almost absolute necessity. If a guitar player came up to me and said, I want to learn what you do. I would say, Ok, you are not going to play guitar for at least a year. You are not going to touch it. You are going to play drums. [_Laughing_] And then when you come back, you will automatically go to the 90th percentile of good guitar players because youll actually be a bonus to people on stage, rather than just kind of there making sounds. 

*Oscar Jordan : **

Its true. Most guitar players are making sounds on top of the rhythm section instead of being part of it. *]

URL of the whole online interview :

Interview: Charlie Hunter - Life in the Pocket - Premier Guitar 

Charlie ain't for everybody that's a given but his advise on this issue you can take to the bank . 

Smuggler


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Sep 5, 2010)

Nothing wrong with the idea at all, after 6 years of bass and 3 oft hose years are also guitar, I've gotten a hankering for percussion. I kinda want to get into some wind instruments too.


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Sep 12, 2010)

Honestly, drum progress comes in weird windfalls. You wont get better for weeks, then suddenly one day youve improved an insane amount, so don't be discouraged if it seems like it's not working. The best advice is, learn to play heel up on pedals, and master stick control via rudaments.


----------



## crankyrayhanky (Sep 13, 2010)

go for it! I played guitar for 20 years, then finally got the drumset I always wanted. Awesome feeling, but just not enough time in the day to master everything! I hear Neil Peart, my body plays simple beats, lol


----------



## ryaneatsbrains (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm a drummer of roughly sixteen years [two additional years in the beginning stages playing on pillows with phone books in my armpits to increase endurance, speed, chops, etc. etc. Recently I actually took up guitar [I've played guitar off and on for years but I actually went out and bought a guitar [Ibanez RGA8] and an amp [Line 6 Spider IV 75 1x12 with a POD X3 for added zest]. I can play a couple of other instruments at the intermediate level, but my main means of musical fusion is the drum kit. As far as I see it, learning a new instrument is NEVER a bad thing. Just make sure that it's something you really want to learn, and you're willing to work through the frustrations of learning a new instrument/craft. Never stop expanding your means of creativity, nor should you ever stop studying and analyzing what it really is to be a musician/be a part of a band, that's what serious players do, never settle.


----------



## bigreddestroyer (Oct 4, 2010)

I've been debating this as well, mainly because there seems to be a huge lack of drummers in my area, but also (for me anyway) it is one of the more difficult intruments I have tried to learn in the past (and failed, sad times).
As I have a lack of money though, do any drummers here have any advice on where to start, any books/online lessons to look up?


----------



## josh pelican (Oct 4, 2010)

I don't have the co-ordination to play drums. I can barely do two-hand tapping. 

If I tried, I could probably blast but nothing else. I could play in a shitty grind band.


----------



## QuickNick7 (Oct 14, 2010)

Whats really nice is if you can learn to take up drums, and if you do get into a band like you want; as a guitarist and now recently a drummer I can say youll be able to write some tasty beats to riffs and such. Im a guitarist and I happen to learn drums with my drummers drum kit, and i know exactly what you mean about the flood of guitarists. I was in a similar position for years and thought about taking up the bass, synth, and drums just to get a band going. Luckily, by learning to play those instruments, its greatly improved my song writing ability and playing with other musicians(becuz i can understand where theyre playing from), and eventually with patience I got all 3 great band members, a drummer, a synth, and just recently a bassist. I think it can be a plus for a number of reasons to pick up drums, not only for the lack there of, but because it makes you a better musician in the long run. Dont give up!

PS- once you do learn the drums if you choose to, youll be able to start a band way quicker imho then with any other instrument


----------

